# unknown violin concerto masterworks



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

After researching on the compositions for concertante violin of the 20th century for so many years, I feel sad and disappointed that so many masterpieces for violin and orchestra are still unknown. In my encyclopedia on the repertoire of the violin concertante I don't rate the compositions, because I find it arrogant to judge on works for other people. But now I felt the responsibility to promote some works and so created a submenu on my website with a list of compositions for violin and orchestra, that I think should get more attention from musicians and listeners! So if you are open-minded, you can check my list at:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/recommendations/

And yes I know, that this is just my personal opinion. Your personal list is of course different and that is fine!

Best,
Tobias


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice to see these are true unknowns (at least to me). Maybe so much so I'll have a hard time finding recordings and performances.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I noticed you haven't included Currier's "Time Machines". It was recorded in 2011 with Anne-Sophie Mutter at the violin.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

On a Hovhaness thread, I mentioned his Violin Concerto #2, a thing of rare beauty and wonder to my ears, especially the final Aria, though the whole work is exquisite.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm glad Ned Rorem was namechecked - I like his concerto (and the double one for violin and cello). One name not on there was Mikhail Nosyrev - he wrote a worthwhile Violin Concerto in 1971 which seems destined to continue languishing in obscurity despite getting one or two good reviews when it was released on Olympia about 15 years ago.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks to all of your comments!

@GreenMamba: You are right, not all of the concertos from my list are recorded commercially, but at least a few and some of the works found their way to YT. So if I remember correctly you can listen there to Adjic, Yerkanian, Rossum, Straume, Babadianian. At least something to start with and to see if my selections fits in any way to your taste.

@Chordalrock: You are right, I don't include compositions written after 2006 in my e-book encyclopedia and therefore not in my recommendation list. The Currier work dates from 2007, so is out of my limits.

@Strange Magic / elgars ghost: Of course I know both the Hovhaness and the Nosyrev. I personally prefer the Nosyrev over the Hovhaness, but did not include the Nosyrev because I personally find it "too catchy". But that is an absolutely personal impression, I have other works in my list that could also be labeled this way by others. So I agree with you that the Nosyrev is a fine piece.

Best wishes,
Tobias


----------

